# Join me in a toast to my dog



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

My Fritz has been awarded a Performance Award of Merit from the GSDCA. He was bred in IL and has been with us since he was 7 weeks old. Here are some pictures from our journey......


Our BH traffic test under Karl Krug.









SchH deep nose tracking









Proofing the SchH3 retrieve - by some corn

















Protection work in a snowstorm









First leg of RN









Another leg









RN complete









TD - working the last leg









With the judges and wonderful tracklayer! 









We also compete in other protection sports. Fritz is titled in the Service Dog of America/UKC Dog Sport program. Here are some obedience and protection photos from trials both last year and this year.
Police Dog 1 heeling.









Heeling with obstacles - shown from several trials (the dog must stay at heel position over an A frame, and then over three 1 meter jumps)




























some SDA/UKC trial protection photos, courtesy Carole Field




























(For more info on the SDA/UKC protection program, visit http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com)

And here are some more photos from our other activities.....
Personal protection tournament - obedience. There were actually decoys running around the field, sirens blaring, and there was no pre-set routine, you learned it when you showed up at the event. This photo shows a down with recall - the handler had to crawl under wires (and if you bumped the wires, the metal hoops would move in on you......), and then once you reached the other side, your dog had to recall, also crawling under the wires. This was the most unorthodox obedience routine I have ever seen, but definitely the most fun! See the A frame in the background? The handler had to go over it as well......









Some civil work - the black and white shirts were mandatory for everyone......we were all so thrilled...... 









Now would be a good time to interject a Fritz and kids photo







Yes, I am right there.....










Fritz in the conformation ring - shown here at 18 months.









Fritz meeting some sheep









Having fun with agility









Currently working on his TDX and VST


















*It's been a wonderful journey - I'm lucky to have such a super dog and supportive family!*


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Fritz & Christine!!







You do so much with your dogs it amazes me!! Great inspiration for all of us.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Fritz looks and sounds like an amazing dog. You guys look like you have lots of fun together! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll join in the toast!! What wonderful pics and dog!!! I love the name Fritz







Looks like you guys are having the time of your life! Congrats!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Me too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cograts!!!
he is a beautiful boy


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Toast to you Christine and your SUPER dog!!!! what amazing stories and amazing pictures! Congratulations to both of you!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Huge Congratulations!!!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lots and lots of hard work. Lots to be proud of.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

WOW - just WOW!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats and a job well done over the years.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Super HUGE Congratulations.. very, VERY impressive.


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow!! what a wonderful smart guy, and a great trainer. you look like you have so much fun together, and what a big guy he is, and beautiful. Many congrats to you both.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just amazing! A well deserved congratulations!









What a special boy he is! Pics were just wonderful, and you can tell how much the fun the two of you are having. 

I'll gladly join you in celabrating Fritz!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fritz and yourself are great ambassadors to the breed and handler! Your dedication is inspiring! Cheers~ but this deserves champagne~ not beer, OK







do as the germans do!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree, wow wow wow!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

THANK YOU everyone for sharing in our happiness.







I'd offer a cyber-champagne if I could! 

With good health and good temperament, the sky is the limit with this breed! Believe in your dog thru the ups and downs, ENJOY every minute with your dog (because they are here too short a time!), and let all the negatives roll off. 

Thanks again for letting me share,
Christine


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Christine
Been on holidays only posting puppy pictures, and I missed this one!!

Here is


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, and congrats on your new pup!

Christine


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Huge congratulations Christine! I know how hard you work with your dogs and how much you enjoy it. Fritz is a special boy


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Your dog is EXACTLY what we need more of in the breeding pool. Heavily titled (and earning them), a family dog, a house dog, a smart dog, a conformationally beautiful dog, this is a true GSD in every sense of the name.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

My hat's off to you and Fritz. Thanks for being such great breed ambassadors!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMYour dog is EXACTLY what we need more of in the breeding pool. Heavily titled (and earning them), a family dog, a house dog, a smart dog, a conformationally beautiful dog, this is a true GSD in every sense of the name.


Thanks! Here are some pix of one of Fritz's daughters from an outside breeding. This is Castlebrook's Roo, the dam is Yentl v. Bullinger. Roo came to me when she was just about 6 months old - she is owned by the breeder, but here with me for training. She just turned 11 months old, and I am really enjoying her!!! It's so fun to see firsthand what she gets from "dad" - 

In this photo she had been with me only about a week.









Nice deep nose tracker (she is working on both SchH and AKC type tracking)



















We will enter some Rally soon, getting ready for the SDA Family Obedience title this fall.










Here we were introducing the dumbbell - it was covered with a padded jute wrap. I think she liked it.


















She's VERY feisty and likes to "fight"










And her is a stacked shot of her from a few days ago.










_** I just previewed the post and I think I'm not sure how to size things on photobucket, because they all came out so many different sizes! Sorry........_

Anyway, she's a great housedog too, super with our kids. 

Christine


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a new stacked shot of Fritz yesterday, thought I'd add it in here.







The other stacked shot earlier in the thread was from the Youth Class, so a little outdated...










Christine


----------

